
LinkedIn Profiles for (uemployed) Engineers - ptothek2
https://medium.com/@steyblind/effective-linkedin-profiles-for-engineers-74f31336a1a5#.oejr7jw4k
======
dozzie
> Endorsements tell a good story, too.

To a clueless manager, maybe. To somebody who have seen how they work, they're
useless. I have endorsements for languages, tools, and platforms from people
who have never had a chance to see my work, let alone my work with endorsement
subject.

~~~
ptothek2
FWIW, this was in a section highlighting "things recruiters like".

Your LinkedIn profile hints at what you're good at. It doesn't replace a whole
job interview.

